
Marketing Tools and Resources - samuelrhys
https://marketingdeck.io/
======
samuelrhys
Hey all,

I work as a marketing consultant and whilst always keeping my eye out for new
tools which speed up my workflow I find it hard to keep track of the ones that
I find useful or may use in the future.

I also wanted somewhere which had access to a tutorial for when I do decide to
use it. This is why I created Marketing Deck.

Please let me know any products or resources you think will be worth adding to
the list. You can also submit them on the website.

